# Hello, I'm planning on getting a mantid



## Venom (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello, I'm planning on getting a mantid next time I go to a bi-monthly expo here.

The ones available are

Blepharopsis mendica - Devil flower mantis L1 $15

Deroplatys lobata - Dead leaf mantis L2 $30

Parasphendale agrionina - Budwing mantis L4 $20

Pseudocreobotra ocellata - Flower mantis L3 $20

For a beginner, which of those do you reccomend?

I have a couple scorpions, Tarantula, Centipede, and snakes, so inverts are not "too" out there for me.

But yeah, I was getting some Chinese mantids from a buddy in California because the wather turned good50-60F, but today it snowed all of a sudden and I doubt any will survive the shipping(They're barely nymphs, no molting.)


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to the site. I recommend the budwing mantis. Be sure to use the search feature to answer your basic questions as they have all been asked before.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

flowermantids are pretty easy to keep if u have room of 75 - 85f..and u have plenty of flys.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 21, 2008)

welcome, most definatley budwing or flower mantid.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 21, 2008)

welcome, most definatley budwing or flower mantid.


----------



## Venom (Mar 21, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> welcome, most definatley budwing or flower mantid.


Thanks, I usually don't ask before searching, unless it's my first time because I want to feel special. &lt;_&lt; 

I'll look up the care for them.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 21, 2008)

:lol: thats what i felt like at first


----------

